# Best white bass recipe I have ever tried



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

this summer i began taking the bloodlines out of my white bass {just before cooking**. i think this greatly improves the flavor. I have a lot fo fish in the freezer and was looking for more ways to eat them. Since my daughter is starting her 2nd year of culinary school, I thought she might be able to make us some fish tacos to try. Instead of frying in a tempura batter, she opted to marinade the white bass in a mixture of oil, garlic, red onion, cilantro, cumin, cayanne, salt & pepper, white wine and white wine vinegar. She marinaded just 20 minutes and pan fried the fish in a small amount of oil over medium heat. There was no batter at all, it was almost like poaching the fish as it was moist, no crust at all. After cooking just a short time, she placed them on a plate and tilted it to drain the excess juice onto a paper towel. She then shredded cabbage and sauteed it in more of the marinade. Since I was footing the bill, she bought a pre-made pico degallo with corn and black beans {its cheaper to buy it pre-made**. In making the tacos, i added just a bit more cayanne {my wife doesnt like spicy**, then cabbage and pico degallo on top. It was so absolutely fantastic that i took it for lunch and then upset the family by getting home from work first and eating the rest. This was the best white bass i have ever tasted. I thought I would pass it on.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Man that sounds awesome. Thanks. I'll try it once I catch some fish. HA! (I gave all mine away recently to make room for more)


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

that sounds like a recipe that would work for all fish. you cant beat a good ole fish fry though!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I just made the best fish tacos too! Try this sauce on them next time and you wont be dissapointed. This sauce with the fish, cabage, and pico are perfect together. Try fresh avacados on top too.

* -6-8 Fish Fillets (I used speckled trout)*
* -Olive Oil*
* -Minced Garlic*
* -Lemon Pepper Seasoning*
* -Chopped Green Cabbage (I used HEB bagged coleslaw)*
* -Pico (HEB Pre Packaged)*
* -Sliced Fresh Avocado*
* -Cilantro Cotija Dressing (See Attached Pic)*
* -White Corn Tortillas*

In a skillet, sautÃ© garlic in olive oil and then add lemon pepper seasoned fish fillets until flakey white. Chop fish fillets with spatula into small flakes. Fill tortillas with fish, cabbage, pico, dressing and add the sliced avocados on top. The Cilantro Cotija sauce paired with the sweet cabbage gave some incredible flavor. I like to use HEBâ€™s Hot pico for a little spice. This is a quick summertime recipe if you buy all of the pre-made stuff from HEB. Ready in less than 30min.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Forgot the pic. The sauce is stored in the cold salad dressing area of the produce dept.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

That sounds great, thanks


----------



## keep it reel (Aug 2, 2013)

sounds good!!


----------

